# Xotic EP booster



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I've seen lots of guys with the little EP on their board, and I'm getting curious. I've got a matchless lightning that I run right on the edge of breakup, and I'm wondering if the EP would be a good pedal to pair with it.

For those of you who use (or have used) the EP - do you always keep it on, or use it as a solo boost, or as a drive? I know it's not a completely transparent boost, but does anyone know if it actually has any 'grit' in it, or is it just a slighly eq'd clean boost. Anyone ever tried it on acoustic for a solo boost? Any feedback is greatly appreciated, especially from firsthand experience. Thanks!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I was keeping mine on all the time, and was gonna add a second as a boost. It will definitely boost - I think it has 20db on tap, as opposed to the Clinch EP Pre, which has a percentage of boost. Mine is set at unity gain now, so when I use it to boost my Timmy, it doesn't so much increase the volume as fill out the lows, make the mids crisper, and the highs chime. Boosting your Matchless with the EP would do the same, I'd imagine, but you could increase the boost volume and drive it evenfurther into break-up no prob...and get some sweet sound while doing so.

I must admit, mine gets used less since I added my 10-Band EQ - before, I'd leave it on as a tone enhancer. Now, I just dial up the exact tone I want.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I just bought an Xotic RC Booster, and what a great pedal it is! My original plan was to run it in the FX loop as a clean volume boost for some extra soloing headroom, but I like the sound of it enough running into the front end that I might just leave it there (less extra volume, more added crunch). Super cool pedal, and the EP Boosters are really highly rated too.
-Mikey


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I tried one a few months ago. Didn't like it that much, but it definitely has some grit once you start to crank it up. For a clean boost on the cheap, a Boss SD-1 will do the trick just fine, believe it or not.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

I mostly use mine as the master buffer for my board, but it often gets pulled-off and used as a boost, particularly for my acoustic gigs. Yeah, that good. 
One of the best pedals I've ever bought (replaced my RC Booster).


----------



## stratmaniac (Feb 2, 2006)

Love mine, always on at the end of the chain. Mine is version 1, so there's always a boost in gain (supposedly 3 db at minimum setting). I keep my amp just below the breakup point so I had to lower the amp volume accordingly. I went back and forth between amp turned up/no booster and amp turned down/booster on, and the EP seems to just add something nice EQ wise - fatter but with clarity. In fact, it replaced the Boss GE-7 I was using for a similar purpose (but set at unity). I keep the EP at 9 o'clock or just under, and it works great for me.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Tok mine off after switching to a Vox voiced amp - too much of a good thing. Might be a bit much with a Matchless too when you crank up the volume.


----------

